# Mesquite Heart (natural Fork Mesquite) "bufalota"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

This time I present to you this resorteronta, was made for a birthday gift from my master knifemaker, Felipe Torres, he likes hunting and always at their outputs may carry recurve bow, shotgun Friend, high-powered rifle, but can hardly forget a slingshot, has an excellent shot. and be lucky enough to learn you something of his expertise in forging knives I made this slingshot to compensate for something that fortune.

Heart is mesquite (Purple Heart times are long gone lol!) Be that is pleasing to see the transformation of logs and so I put some pictures of the process.

*La Bufalota*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Finished...


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful form! Love the grain!

Do you use powertools to sand?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chepo, su trabajo es tan asombroso, y tiempo comsuming por el aspecto de las extracción madera. Gracias a usted para vlessing nosotros con otra maravillosa obra de arte. g


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy WOW! That is beautiful Chepo!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Just beautiful!!







_


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Chepo...es, muy, muy bonita...mas bonita


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a nice slingshot, i bet you would be pissed if you git a fork hit


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your great photo-series,
it inspires me so much, very cool,
your resorteronta is awesome,







!!!!!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Antes de empezar... Un saludo, Don Chepo!








Dejeme ver por donde empezar... Primero que todo ... ese "Seiko" Don Chepo ... es original?








Asi no se puede caballero... no se le puede echar a usted senor mas flores ... me da una alergia!!!
Pero de nuevo un trabajo artesano neto, y un ojaso para la perfeccion ,que pieza tan bacana .... de esas cosas que haces y no me gusta ni mirarlas...!








Un fuerte abrazo amigo! y un saludo de todos pa' todos









Mao.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Que bueno, Chepo!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Weno mai, que bueno que se pulio de marias y de margaritas. Ya sabe, pongala donde debe que es en la cajia felipa y mandela pa Huanaxhuato donde un bato grenudo se sentira muy contento de verla. Que siga la mata dando mi mai... Saludos. *


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love your work but I think this is my favorite that you have made. Simply marvelous.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Natty Fork said:


> _Just beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks friend RS. que lo diga un consentido del mezquite es muy gratificante.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> I love your work but I think this is my favorite that you have made. Simply marvelous.


Muchas gracias Ordie, saludos me gratifica mucho tu comentario.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Speechless! Breathless! Emoticonless!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Speechless! Breathless! Emoticonless!


Thanks Irfan.


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

I love your work.
I am new to all of this and I have to say your work really drew me to slingshot building.
I enjoy your posts, following the process from rough fork to finished product.
Very informative and inspirational.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

chr15 said:


> I love your work.
> I am new to all of this and I have to say your work really drew me to slingshot building.
> I enjoy your posts, following the process from rough fork to finished product.
> Very informative and inspirational.


Very flattering feedback, thank you very much!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Speechless! Breathless! Emoticonless!


I think this nailed it.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Strong like bull


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Chepo. Dude. Speechless.

Keep em comin'!

-f00bs


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Chepo. Dude. Speechless.
> 
> Keep em comin'!
> 
> -f00bs


Gracias f00bs


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

We need to set up a special catagory just for your work alone!,,,As always, your slingshot work gives us inspiration...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

AZshooter said:


> We need to set up a special catagory just for your work alone!,,,As always, your slingshot work gives us inspiration...


I distinguish much appreciation to my work, my friend, muchas gracias AZ


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow very nice "metamorphose "


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the maestro :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Chepo, que trabajo INCREIBLE, hombre!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: *

*Una PERFECCION. Jo creo que no ha visto muchas resorteras tan bellas como essa!!!!*

*Que suerte tiene lo mas sortudo que va a recibirla!!!!!!*

*Chepo, tu es la ...DIVINDAD RESORTERA!!!!!!*

*Saludos ...Alcornoque*


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Whoooooaaaaa! Maestro indeed - this is beautiful work.


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like a lot of work went into making that fork, bet it was worth every minute =D Very nice!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That is totally amazing. Thanks for sharing this piece of art!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Just beautiful! A real prize....


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Such a gorgeous herculean sculptural perfection. I seem to be doing somersaults again.

I'm not big enough, but if I were, THIS is the slingshot that I would want in my arsenal for taking Hera out of the game. What a jealous, vengeful old cow (etymologically speaking).

Methinks Hercules could have used a weapon like this.

:battle:


----------

